# Favorate kayak rods



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Guys? I have been using 6-1/2 foot Ugly Stiks on the kayak. I like thier durabilty, but I really do not care for tossing lures and plastic with them.
They seem a little soft at the tip for me.

Im looking for a good 6' rod for catching Specks,
and a 6 1/2 ' rod .....(a little heavier) for Stripers.


Just curious as to what you guys like using so I can do some more research. Really appreciate any opinions.

Thx.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I really like the Allstar Select and Coastal Select rods... they are TANKS, not the BEST casters but much better than a shakespeare. Great rods for the price.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Star Stellars, and St. Croix Tidemasters... The Stars are the workhorses, the St. Croix's are the lure tossers.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Anyone know about the new Okuma kayak rods. Looks like they have some nice features for kayak fishing - like they float!

http://www.okumafishingteam.com/images/News Folder/2008 Baidarka.pdf


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

After losing a rod and reel and breaking several (St. Croix Tidemaster and All Star Coastal Select from Dick's; broke 2), I have been very impressed with the Daiwa Triforce rod I bought this spring. I have the 6ft rated for 10-17 lbs and for some reason I never feel like it will break. I actually posted about it a while back. Essentially it is a freshwater bass rod. I think I got it for $30. I think it has great action and feel that it would be a perfect rod for specks and smaller reds. I've mainly caught flounders with it this year with a nice blues mixed in.

2 out the rods I broke was from sting rays (I should have cut the lines) and the other from being hung up. St. Croix has great service and I got the another rod under warranty. Same with All Star although you have to pay $20 for a replacement. I still did not think they should have broke like they did. 

I've been reluctant to use the premium rods on a yak. I don't want to lose them so the floating feature sounds like a great idea.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Broken rods*

Thats why I went to the ugly sticks in the first place.... I broke my favorate PENN rod a couple years ago.

I flipped the yak a few times in rough surf and the ugly sticks held up well.


----------

